# External libraries path



## did (Nov 20, 2020)

Hi all,

2 days ago I’ve re-loaded StaffPad as I was noticing no sound any more from the app (neither hedphones, nor hp), despite the sound was ok on my studio pro.
After re-installing the app, I ‘ve noticed no sound anymore on my score, but there was sound on demos score.
So the probelm was with the external libraries (Cinesample, and Berlin). After having re-loaded those libraries (Berlin strings, cinewinds, and cinebrass), the problem looked like resolved…
Unfortunately not.
This morning, when wanted to work again on my score, the problem was one more time here. No sound with those libraries. And another time, I have no access to my libraires, like we can see on the picture :




It’s like StaffPad was loosing the path of those libraries. I’m mac user so no problem to resolve this sort of thing on it. But how to do this on the pc, particulary with staffpad where all of this seems to be managed transparantly.
I’m sharing this message to the staffpad support too, but if I could have a quick answer...

Thanks for helping !

Didier


----------



## wcreed51 (Nov 20, 2020)

StaffPad frequently loses audio connection; you just have to reload the score to bring it back.

For the addin libraries, go to the Store, scroll to the bottom and click on Downloads and Updates


----------



## did (Nov 20, 2020)

Thanks for the answer.
Yes, I'm working with this audio connection problem frequently (using alternatively headphones and loud speakers), this is not so troublesome 
But the problem is with my externals libraries.
For the updates, the position "automatically install updates" is selected...

I've just received an answer from StaffPad support :

_"There is a similar issue with the iOS app that is about to be fixed, but I have not seen this happen before on the Windows side. 
I am moving this ticket over to the development team to see if they can determine the origin of the problem. They will reach out to you directly to help resolve the issue."_


----------



## wcreed51 (Nov 20, 2020)

Do you have an internet connection while using? I've heard that that can be an issue.


----------



## did (Nov 20, 2020)

Yes. 
You suggest to disactive the wifi connection while working on StaffPad ?
I' ll try it.
But I'm working like that since several months with some of those libraries, and that's the first time it appears.
I don' t think so, but perhaps windows did an update recently on something which could cause that ?...


----------



## wcreed51 (Nov 20, 2020)

No, I'm suggesting you keep an internet connection


----------



## did (Nov 20, 2020)

ok, so, it' s already the case


----------

